

Nethack is not dead - mgregory22
http://nethack.org/

======
wwweston
"But wait! Nethack's medallion begins to glow..."

------
ttctciyf
Preceded by an April 1 announcement on usenet:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/rec.games.roguelike....](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/rec.games.roguelike.nethack/R-lwMgfuzWs)
which has some informed and not-so-informed commentary..

------
tokai
I have given up on Nethack. Playing UnNetHack or sometimes Nethack 4. If they
release something I will check it out, but I am not holding my breath.

EDIT: Just found out one of the new guys are the developer of Nethack 4. Might
be interesting after all.

------
trentlott
I just play Dwarf Fortress.

